# DIY Splash guard and light reflector



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Could I use the tape that you use on furnaces for the light? Or is could I paint it white? The I have look burnt and are somewhat broken, really bad . . .
And do you need a splash guard? Or is it only for jumping fish?

Thx!


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

Splash guard works for filter/air pump's.

So that the bulb/light won't get wet.


----------

